# Found, Yellow Lab, Sealy,Tx



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

This beautiful fellow showed up at our plant this past weekend, he was here about 3 days before I brought him home, My plant is in Sealy, Tx around Jurica rd area..Ive posted it at the local vets and run an ad on craigslist trying to fine the owners,, he was a well kept lab with a collar but no tags. Our plant is a dumping ground for dogs but I dont believe this one was dumped, he appears to be from really good bloodline, just thought id post it here in case someone knows someone that is missing this guy, he is currently in Bellville at my house, if I cant locate the owners I will probably try to find him a good home, preferably with someone that hunts... if you happen to know anything or someone you can PM me or call, 979-865-2234 (oh , also,he only looks to be about a year old)


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

There you go Trodery


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got three yellow females, if you want to send him to labtopia, let me know. [email protected]


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

pmgoffjr said:


> I've got three yellow females, if you want to send him to labtopia, let me know. [email protected]


LOL, will keep you in mind, he would be in labtopia for sure .. he is not fixed...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

that is a beautiful dog, i sure hope he finds his home, or at least a good new one.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> that is a beautiful dog, i sure hope he finds his home, or at least a good new one.


Yea his is, the pic (cellphone) doesnt do him justice, he is pure muscle from head to toe, He really looks like he came from good stock not your run of the mill backyard breeder.


----------



## li'l rider (Nov 7, 2010)

There has been a really big increase of "lost" dogs with collars & no tags. The reasoning is that people are more likely to take care of a stray if they think that they have the chance of finding the owners or that someone's looking for the animal. I guess it's an improvement that people who dump their animals are at least making this attempt? I also live in a high dump rural area & I think it's a shame how many of these collared pets I see end up hit on the road. He's a lucky fella that you came along! He looks cuddly!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

li'l rider said:


> There has been a really big increase of "lost" dogs with collars & no tags. The reasoning is that people are more likely to take care of a stray if they think that they have the chance of finding the owners or that someone's looking for the animal. I guess it's an improvement that people who dump their animals are at least making this attempt? I also live in a high dump rural area & I think it's a shame how many of these collared pets I see end up hit on the road. He's a lucky fella that you came along! He looks cuddly!


Yea weve have dozens over the years dumped here, we are a 7 day a week,24 hour day operation in a rural area , then the night shift softies will feed them but wont take them home, when they hang around to long their health declines, weve donated to some of the local shelters and they have picked a few up but mostly they are full up themselves, its a sad deal....... last year we actually had someone dump a 2 legged husky, the dog only had the 2 front legs and could actually walk on the front legs only, it was pitiful, one of the no kill shelters took it,,,,, This Lab is different though, he was a well kept dog. and yes he is very cuddley as you say lol


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you have him scanned for a chip by any of the local vets? 

I helped get a yellow male returned to his owner a few weeks ago. The chip was the only way we tracked the owner down. The county hadn't updated their records so the county tag was coming back with incorrect person listed as owner (me). But the chip info got us to a vet in the panhandle who gave us the owner's name and number. He had moved to College Station and had not updated his new vet info with AVID.

Best $30 bucks any pet owner can spend in my opinion...


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> Did you have him scanned for a chip by any of the local vets?
> 
> I helped get a yellow male returned to his owner a few weeks ago. The chip was the only way we tracked the owner down. The county hadn't updated their records so the county tag was coming back with incorrect person listed as owner (me). But the chip info got us to a vet in the panhandle who gave us the owner's name and number. He had moved to College Station and had not updated his new vet info with AVID.
> 
> Best $30 bucks any pet owner can spend in my opinion...


Im taking him in to my vet Thursday morn to see if he has a chip. i hope he does...


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

He didn't have a john Deere collar on did it?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

rio frio said:


> There you go Trodery


My wife says she is ready but I'm not. I don't think we will be ready for another dog until we can get over the pain of loosing Honya, it's been just a bit over 8 months now and on occasion we still have a bit of a breakdown.

As you can tell, just by the fact that I stopped to read this post I'm interested but I don't think I'm ready PLUS, I don't know that either of us have the energy to train another lab, as you know, they are a handful! 

Sometimes we joke that we now have a "Ghost Dog" that lives with us!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Trodery, this one has your name all over it. I lost my Setter at 15 yrs old and was a mess for a long time, but my Annie makes me smile. Take the plunge, you'll be a happy man!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

When I saw the pic,I instantly thought of you and Honya.I understand your pain Terry....but life is short and all you can do is get another one and go on.This dog needs a good life just like you gave Honya..I agree with Old Whaler...this one has you written all over it.(maybe a great xmas gift for your wife?)


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

trodery said:


> My wife says she is ready but I'm not. I don't think we will be ready for another dog until we can get over the pain of loosing Honya, it's been just a bit over 8 months now and on occasion we still have a bit of a breakdown.
> 
> As you can tell, just by the fact that I stopped to read this post I'm interested but I don't think I'm ready PLUS, I don't know that either of us have the energy to train another lab, as you know, they are a handful!
> 
> Sometimes we joke that we now have a "Ghost Dog" that lives with us!


no one understands your post better than i.
i lost my black lab in '04 and it took me 4 years before i got Charley, my yellow lab/love.
i remember going to the spca in '06 and leaving w/a lump in my throat and near tears. i just wasn't quite ready at that time.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

talkshow said:


> He didn't have a john Deere collar on did it?


No John deere collar,, sorry


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

**** I'm not in a rural neighborhood and the amount of dumped dogs in the last 9 months has been insane. They're dumping them on the edges of our neighborhood in the uncompleted parts, or behind the local businesses. Mostly pit bull mixes though.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Im taking him to my vet tommorrow, get him checked out, bathed and scanned for a microchip, probably toward the middle of next week I will try to find him a home, there have been several 2coolers interested in him, i dont know what else i can do short of putting flyers on telephone poles which im not gonna do...I would love to keep him myself because he is a very cool dog ! with an extremly laid back attitude, but we are just not home much anymore these days and he is just in my backyard alone all day.. and I think he deserves better than that.Im beginning to think he is younger than I originally thought, he still acts like a puppy, a big puppy lol


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> My wife says she is ready but I'm not. I don't think we will be ready for another dog until we can get over the pain of loosing Honya, it's been just a bit over 8 months now and on occasion we still have a bit of a breakdown.
> 
> As you can tell, just by the fact that I stopped to read this post I'm interested but I don't think I'm ready PLUS, I don't know that either of us have the energy to train another lab, as you know, they are a handful!
> 
> Sometimes we joke that we now have a "Ghost Dog" that lives with us!


Trodery, PM sent. Frank


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The dog you found looks just like one that a buddy of mine took in a few years ago, they could pass for twins!

I tell you what... If you don't send him to "Labtopia" with pmgoffjr who is offering to take him in, I'll go ahead and commit to giving him a fine home! Hell, I got money, I can buy new furniture after he chews up everything I own  

I travel a lot these days and I know my wife gets lonely, I guess this young buck could help keep her happy... I recon that's better than a two legged young buck keeping her happy. 

In all honesty... if you need to find him a home just call me!

Terry 713-539-0918

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=44824


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I think you're doing a good thing Terry.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Awesome Terry!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> The dog you found looks just like one that a buddy of mine took in a few years ago, they could pass for twins!
> 
> I tell you what... If you don't send him to "Labtopia" with pmgoffjr who is offering to take him in, I'll go ahead and commit to giving him a fine home! Hell, I got money, I can buy new furniture after he chews up everything I own
> 
> ...


Will do Terry, Thanks, If he does end up going to you from everything Ive read about your last dog I would feel totally confident he would be going to a great loving home.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

[email protected] you guys.... Your making my eyes get all watery!


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

I had halfway planned to find a good yellow pup an put it in your backyard Christmas morning.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bubbagoose , lol, you would have been my first suspect too!!!


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

Somebody has to take care of ya.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Great move Terry...you won't regret it...hope it happens...Honya would WANT you to do it..I know you'll always love Honya ...but now its time for some new memories...David


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Good on you Trod, will the lab make it to nascar in April?


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Terry, dont make me change my avatar.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Good Job Terry! That dog doesn't have a clue what she's in for! She just hit the JACKPOT!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very happy to hear you're doing this Terry. 

Besides, if I have to deal with one of these chewing machines you may as join me. All the border collies we've raised doesn't equal what this little monster is doing.......... 
I can now appreciate all these lab pup comments.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Hooked said:


> Very happy to hear you're doing this Terry.
> 
> Besides, if I have to deal with one of these chewing machines you may as join me. All the border collies we've raised doesn't equal what this little monster is doing..........
> I can now appreciate all these lab pup comments.


lol amazingly so far this dog doesnt chew up anything, he has been sleeping in my shop in a kennel that I have,(which he went right in the first day) there is plenty that he could tear up in there while im at work and so far nothing,, he doesnt dig either, he has a very calm attitude, I let him in the den last night for about 30 minutes, he came in the door and laid down about 5ft from the door and never moved lol, I think he had a feeling that he wasnt supposed to be in a house....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

post up more pics! that's a beautiful dog!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> post up more pics! that's a beautiful dog!


Thats the only decent one I had with my cellphone, I will try to get a couple more this evening with my camera


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so any updates on ownership? just wondered if the vet found a chip?


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

RogerB said:


> so any updates on ownership? just wondered if the vet found a chip?


They scanned him this morning while i was dropping him off,,,,, no chip


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> post up more pics! that's a beautiful dog!


Heres a better pic of him


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Our labtopia...8 acres of hill country with 1 1/2 acre pond, radio collars to discourage wandering, and fish camp for duck hunting and fishing in Seadrift. 

Oh and three yellow girlfriends. Two are fixed (darn)... We spend a lot of time pampering these dogs, they stay indoors, fed like royalty, and constant training. 

But if you find a good home closer, that's all that really matters.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just saw the bigger picture of the pup, couldn't see the face in that shot but his confirmation looks like he could have originally come from classic labs in Chappel Hill. Again hard to say but he sure looks like her dogs.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

pmgoffjr said:


> Our labtopia...8 acres of hill country with 1 1/2 acre pond, radio collars to discourage wandering, and fish camp for duck hunting and fishing in Seadrift.
> 
> Oh and three yellow girlfriends. Two are fixed (darn)... We spend a lot of time pampering these dogs, they stay indoors, fed like royalty, and constant training.
> 
> But if you find a good home closer, that's all that really matters.


It sounds like a fantastic place, would you consider adopting me ? lol really though, Ive made up my mind who I want to let him go to if the owners dont ever step up, I would give Terry the first shot,I truly know his pain from loosing his best friend,I went thru the same thing last year with my German Shepherd, you and all the others that have offered to take him have been awesome and I know any one of the folks that pm'd me would take excellent care of him......... Thanks for stepping up and offering to take him in
Barry


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I really hope you and Marilyn will think hard on taking in this beautiful pup.

Here is ours we took in from the pound in Sept. She's 1.5-2 yr full lab ,never chews, is a sweet heart.(OK, I *encouraged* her to be my lap dog-she learned real quick!) Has issues, but heck, she's a LAB!!

Hope you take the little guy on- you and Marilyn deserve to spoil another one. And yeah, he'd be ending up in lab heaven on earth. Honya will smile down at the new antics you guys will get to enjoy.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sitting here at the airport in Chicago trying to eat lunch but I can't swallow right now, you guys got me all choked up and my eyes are drippy again. 

That dog looks a lot like Honya, I just don't know if I can do it or not. I'll call Marilyn and get her opinion cause like I said, I travel a lot these days. 

We appreciate the kind thoughts and words in knowing that any pet we would ever have would be treated like a well loved family member.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

I have just now told Terry by TEXT that WE WILL TAKE him if he will have us. I don't care if he chews, pees in the house, digs or anything....all that can be solved with love and training! What an awesome Christmas present for us and hopefully him. We will work out the details of how to get him home to Santa Fe, but for now....Ya'll meet the new member of the Rodery household!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The things dogs do to our hearts !

Merry Christmas to all three of you !


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

better dry them eyes Terry - you got a lot of love to be givin' that new pup.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Im going to the Corpus area tomorrow, then up to San Antonio, I can swing by Bellville on the way home.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That is such great news........He'll be well taken care of.

Susie and I thought the same as you all rrecently when we lost our Oso. Couldn't stand it any longer and went to the pound and got a lab pup that is awesome. He is the most loveable pup and already the apple of his mommas eyes. You two enjoy your new pup.


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

Way to go guys, I need another nephew to spoil.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

:bounce: I am literally jumping up and down with excitement! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I am SO happy for you and Terry , Marilyn.... Know you will grow to luv the new pup as much as Honya.. 

NOW...we gotta get around to NAMING him....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I am almost as elated as you Marilyn.........very happy for you two.

Daughter works in Bellville. She can pick him up this afternoon and meet us halfway..........


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Hooked said:


> I am almost as elated as you Marilyn.........very happy for you two.
> 
> Daughter works in Bellville. She can pick him up this afternoon and meet us halfway..........


I am waiting for Terry to land (he is currently on a plane, on his way home from Chicago) to see if he wants to go this evening or tomorrow as he said earlier in the post.

I or he will post up later. I would be on my way NOW but I have to work! Ugh!


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I am SO happy for you and Terry , Marilyn.... Know you will grow to luv the new pup as much as Honya..
> 
> NOW...we gotta get around to NAMING him....


Gotta meet him first, to see what his personality tells us to name him...and Terry is SO good at coming up with names.

Don't know if you know the story behind Honya's name, but long story short, Honya is a derivative of Cohonya, the Polish word for sweetheart. Her date of birth was 2-14-1998 (Valentines Day). It was very fitting for her personality and very unique.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Honya's Mom said:


> Gotta meet him first, to see what his personality tells us to name him...and Terry is SO good at coming up with names.
> 
> Don't know if you know the story behind Honya's name, but long story short, Honya is a derivative of Cohonya, the Polish word for sweetheart. Her date of birth was 2-14-1998 (Valentines Day). It was very fitting for her personality and very unique.


Thanks for the info on the name.. I just spent the last half hour googling it every way I could to satisfy my curiosity as to where you two came up with that name... Best I could do was come up with a bunch of Japanese derivatives...and one post saying it had to do with "hugging a big butt"..:rotfl:

I feel much better now....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well Merry Christmas!

What a great ending to a great story.

TH


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

nah, it's the beginning of another great story


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> Im going to the Corpus area tomorrow, then up to San Antonio, I can swing by Bellville on the way home.


Terry, what ever time works the best for you except Sat. (tommorrow) we are having part of our family christmas here tommorrow, I was planning on giving it until the middle of next week just in case someone stepped up and could identify him, but im really having my doubts now,, If this Lab had been mine I would have been looking high and low for him and it doesnt seem like anyone is looking for him with everything Ive done, But you can come and get him early and if for some odd reason the owners showed up I could screen them and let them contact you ? You and your wife are going to love this guy, He hasnt done anything to show us he ever had bad habits,,, just call me when you feel like its convienent for you to come meet him and pick him up...... home 979-865-2234,, and I will pm you my cell


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Honya's Mom said:


> Gotta meet him first, to see what his personality tells us to name him...and Terry is SO good at coming up with names.
> 
> Don't know if you know the story behind Honya's name, but long story short, Honya is a derivative of Cohonya, the Polish word for sweetheart. Her date of birth was 2-14-1998 (Valentines Day). It was very fitting for her personality and very unique.


My wife thinks this must be meant to be, b/c her birthday is also on Valentines day


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

There you go Trodery(man I'm glad I started this)


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Honya's Mom said:


> I am waiting for Terry to land (he is currently on a plane, on his way home from Chicago) to see if he wants to go this evening or tomorrow as he said earlier in the post.
> 
> I or he will post up later. I would be on my way NOW but I have to work! Ugh!


Marylin, Im sending you a PM


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I think maybe this 2cool story has added a little something to all our holidays. Congrats to Marilyn and Terry and the yet to be named most spoiled pup in Texas!!

Bigbarr, I hope you and your family also have a blessed Christmas. WAY TO GO 2COOL!!

Thanks Mont for letting us be a part of these wonderful happenings.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, y'all STOP I can't see! Must be allergies causing my eyes to drip!
Big Barr - you sir are one good man. Terry, Marilyn -Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Things happen for a reason*

All the right people in all the right places. Really cool the way this turns out. You done good bigbarr and have fun with the pup Terry and Marilyn. 2cool.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Okay, y'all STOP I can't see! Must be allergies causing my eyes to drip!
> Big Barr - you sir are one good man. Terry, Marilyn -Merry Christmas.


LOL..You and me, Roger...gimme a kleenex....

This brought back to mind another 2cool Christmas that Trod initiated a few years back with the family I think he ran into at the gas station...

Can't remember that lady's name...but someone here will...Changed her life forever I'll bet...

Good things just seem to follow ol' Trod around....and it couldn't happen to a nicer guy....:rotfl:

Merry Christmas to All.!!!!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate all the help, i think any one of you would have done the same, I told Terry on the phone a little bit ago to come on and get this dog cause im falling for him, lol , when I was younger I would have never gotten so sappy,,,,


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

What's the title? "yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause".
Makes the heart feel good and the season a little more special. 
Merry Christmas Bigbarr. 
Dang allergies!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

This is Great !!! I will buy the house a round


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bigbarr.... I told Marilyn that maybe we should just name him "BUDDY", I right clicked on the first photo that you posted of him and the file name that popped up was "buddy.jpg". Have you been calling him Buddy or did I inadvertanly already save the picture with that name?

If you had named the picture "buddy" already, I think that for certain that should be his name!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> Bigbarr.... I told Marilyn that maybe we should just name him "BUDDY", I right clicked on the first photo that you posted of him and the file name that popped up was "buddy.jpg". Have you been calling him Buddy or did I inadvertanly already save the picture with that name?
> 
> If you had named the picture "buddy" already, I think that for certain that should be his name!


Yes, thats what I call him, Im not sure he knows it completely yet though,so you could change it if you wanted, he will come to you from across the yard if you call him by that name...but that may be because he does know some commands, he sits, stays, lay down, if your coming thur the gate and tell him back he will back up... when I first brought him home I just thought that fit him, b/c he loves to be your buddy


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

trodery said:


> Bigbarr.... I told Marilyn that maybe we should just name him "BUDDY", I right clicked on the first photo that you posted of him and the file name that popped up was "buddy.jpg". Have you been calling him Buddy or did I inadvertanly already save the picture with that name?
> 
> If you had named the picture "buddy" already, I think that for certain that should be his name!


Ok, so I did the same....I was gonna save his picture to my desktop to show my Mom when she comes over later today, and it was already named "Buddy". That's it, it is official.....His name is BUDDY PAUL RODERY.

Our dog has to have a middle name, and in remembrance of Honya's best friend when she was a pup, his middle name is Paul.

When Honya was a young pup like Buddy, her best friend and "hanging" pal was Terry's daddy, Paul. They would eat lunch every day together on our deck, because as some of you know, Terry's daddy lived with us for a couple of years before he got too sick that we couldn't take care of him. Honya and Paul were inseparable during that time. He would go to the store every day and buy fried chicken or something that Dogs were NOT suppose to eat, and they would "do" lunch.

I think Honya would approve of Buddy's namesake. What do ya'll think?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it's perfect


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You Bet'cha


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think that is an excellent name, Marilyn... Lots of thought goes into it and he can remind both of you of Terry's Dad as well....

This thread just MADE my Christmas...

MERRY CHRISTMAS, BUDDY !!!!...and to ALL !!! 



(OH !!!!!..and an afterthought...The lady''s name wuz "Mrs. Lois" if I recall right) LOL


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I think that is an excellent name, Marilyn... Lots of thought goes into it and he can remind both of you of Terry's Dad as well....
> 
> This thread just MADE my Christmas...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Her name was Mrs. Lois. She was an inspiration. She did forgotten children, I do forgotten animals.

I told Terry that if we got another dog, it would be a rescue. I despise the way people can "dump" animals. Our pets are THEIR lifetime committment. Not a whim!!!!! Not a thought, of gee...I would love a "puppy" and then when the puppy grows up it is no longer wanted, or has bad habits that they are not willing to tolerate. Our pets DESERVE the same kind of love that they offer.............UNCONDITIONAL LOVE.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Yup. We rescued two. A Bichon mix who has become my wife's best friend. He's about 7 now. He apparently was badly abused by a man who wore boots. He was terrified of men for a long time and boots would send him into a total panic. We've had him with us for 5 years and he's a true joy. His name by the way is Buddy. Named him that because he seemed to like it and he is my wife's best buddy. 
The other is a jack Russell - beagle mix named Rusty. Just like Marilyn said he was abandoned into his owners back yard after he was no longer a puppy. The owner was preparing to take him to the pound but I wouldn't allow it. He's Buddy's best friend and goes everywhere with me when I go out except to work or the hunting lease. 
And like you Jim. This thread has made Christmas better than it already is. 
Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Right on Roger..Santa Claus came a little early to the Rodery family this year...:rotfl:

Probably just 'payback' from God and Santa for another 'Trodery Event' that took place here a few years ago....

For those newer 2coolers...if you want to see the POWER of 2cool...and have got a few minutes to spare...check out this old thread I dug up.. That "T" Family is some kinda good folks...

(sorry for the slight hijack..Marilyn and Terry...but this thread below always brightens up my Holiday season...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=171860&highlight=Lois


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good deal guys! I can bring Mr. Grizzly over there to train him on things he doesn't know are chewable and swallowable that he may be missing out on. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Good deal guys! I can bring Mr. Grizzly over there to train him on things he doesn't know are chewable and swallowable that he may be missing out on. :biggrin:


Did Mr. Grizzly ever learn how to swim ??? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Did Mr. Grizzly ever learn how to swim ??? :rotfl::rotfl:


Yeah he got over the "sinking butt syndrome" after his second trip to the pond. :cheers: He was just arse heavy!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Incredible post(s). Yes Buddy....there is a santa claus!!! Happy ending. Love it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

While I was driving to South Texas and back today Marilyn and her mother went out shopping for new things for Buddy.... Leash, collar, halter, crate, food/water bowls, food, engraved dog tags AND...... lots of toys and rawhide chews. He should have a pretty nice Christmas.

Marilyn also bought her mom a small little gift (I think Marilyn is really excited about the new fur kid!)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

When does the great day happen Terry? Looking forward to the pics of Buddy Paul and his new family


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Roger, we are going to get up early in the morning to fetch our new friend and bring him to his new home and family!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

That's Awesome Terry. Have a great trip


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Holler at me when Senor Buddy gets acclimated and is ready to go to the beach or the dog park. Congrats buddy!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

The next 2cool get together, we'll bring his twin down for a visit. 

We got Hooch from the pound and Susie has made sure he has doubled his weigh in 6 weeks. He's now about 14 weeks old and up to 47 pounds. Gonna be a big boy. Looks alot like Buddy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy carp! 14 weeks? Hooch is going to be a biggun...LOL


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

An awesome thread, with a fantastic outcome. "Chaco", when young, was a total destruction machine, especially fond of garden hoses and throw rugs. But like these dogs are famous for, he responded perfectly to training, and was just the best sort of companion you could have. 
Congrats to all the humans involved here, and to Buddy!
.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We are in Buddy's new Jeep headed to pick him up now! ETA 0830


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Godspeed.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

You must be passing my house right now, congrats Terry..
And I'm on my way out to deliver this cat I rescued, it's a happy pet day all around..

a


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Buddy is in his Jeep all comfy and we are headed home!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

He is quite the gentleman !

Barry, thank you and your wife for the most wonderful Christmas gift , it's people like you that make this world worth living in!!! May God bless you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats Trodery


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I guess I will have to stop smoking, When Buddy sees a cigarette he turns up his lip and makes faces!!! It's priceless!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

This makes my day!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great news...and beautiful pup, old friend...

Buddy just don't know how LUCKY he is !!!!!

Merry Early Christmas to you and Marilyn and yore new 'kid'..:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> He is quite the gentleman !
> 
> Barry, thank you and your wife for the most wonderful Christmas gift , it's people like you that make this world worth living in!!! May God bless you! Merry Christmas!


Thank you Terry , Very nice to meet you and Marilyn ,, and it was our pleasure,None of this would have happened the way it did if it wasnt for 2cool fishing,,,Thank you to everyone for the help and support and the offers to take him in.. Merry Christmas to everyone and a special one to Buddy for bringing all the folks together !


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Merry Christmas*

A happy ending! Made me want to cry!

A Very Merry Christmas to all three of you!

Keep us posted on his progress and adaptation to his new loving home. C2


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's going to one spoiled pooch....and that's good....


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Teary-eyed.

(And I admit, a little jealous, too.) 
.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Buddy has some big hands!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I got a lump in my thoat, you the man trodery. He looks mighty happy.

Hats off to you bigbarr, Buddy will live a life most can only dream of...


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

A lot could be said, I will observe that, for me, the Rodery Household without a yellow canine resident just isn't right. Thanks to all for rectifying this imbalance in the great scheme of things.  Rest in Peace sweet Honya, your mom & dad now have one of your cousins to take care of them. _God Bless Us_, _One and All._


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you got the dog. I got a 5 month old yellow myself.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

None of you know this but the evening we put Honya to rest we had a full support team with us and ol Bubbagoose was right there with us as the vet administered the injection at our home. I had dug Honya's grave that evening before the vet arrived. Bubbagoose was there to support us as only a great wonderful friend could do. After Honya had taken her last breath with Marilyn, myself and Bubbagoose holding her I could just not find it in myself to place her in her grave, my great friends Bubbagoose and Eric placed her lovingly in her grave.... Only a true, dear friend could do that for a person

Bubbagoose, I want to thank you publicly for all your support, you truly are a great friend!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Truly brought tears to my eyes. Merry Christmas!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Great things happen to Good People!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Marilyn is mistreating him already!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

trodery said:


> Marilyn is mistreating him already!


Now Terry, is this the training you were telling me about lol


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like he's spoiled already. I had one that looked just like him growing up the best dog I ever had. I hope you will get him chip and tell him welcome to Santa Fe.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

This was as good a Christmas story as anyone could make up. Congratulations to all involved and Merry Christmas.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bigbarr said:


> Now Terry, is this the training you were telling me about lol


Yes sir, this is about as bad as it gets !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Re: "training " ???

Offer still stands, amigo.. bring her by and my Mighty Weenie can teach her some 'tricks':biggrin:

Only thang is...my little terror might try and take Buddy on...and Hiedi would just end up as a 'hor' dourve' to that big booger of yores...

Started to comment on the size of the feet on that pup when you posted first pix.. You're gonna end up with one BIG doggie...:biggrin:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

What a story and a great outcome for all!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Man that's a great picture. Handsome dog, pretty Lady and NO pic of Terry! . 
Just kidding Terry. But not about the dog or the lovely bride. 
Great picture.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that dog ain't spoiled until we see a pic of Terry carrying it up the stairs.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Ever notice that Terry & Marilyn give us the best Christmas stories?


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

'Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the house, not a creature was stirring, not even the new resident Buddy. All in the house were dreaming of good times to come, with memories and pics to share will all and one. 

Buddy was dreaming of the Blonde down the street he met earilier that week, and wanting to simply kiss her on the cheek. Which cheek we don't know, only Buddy with his dreams knows he must be sleek, and slip out the door when Mom and Dad aren't looking.

All in the house pay tribute to Honya, and remember her with the fondest of memories. They all look forward to making new Christmas traditions and even more awesome times to honor the memory of those left behind.

They all carry on, because that's whats expected, but look forward to the day they join hands/paws and walk across Rainbow Bridge together. Honya, Buddy, Marilyn and Terry. 

God bless them all, and Merry Christmas to all that made these new memories begin.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Post of the year! Wow! Truly awesome turn of events in this thread. Merry Christmas to Buddy and the Rodery Family.


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

Went and visited Buddy this afternoon.
Very impressed that he was such a well behaved young pup.










More Pics : KLiK
​


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*I mistreat my pup too..............*










Marilyn is mistreating him already![/QUOTE]


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Great this is the beginning of a lot of Good times and fond memories. We never forget

the ones we have lost and their memories will never be forgotten.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BubbaGoose said:


> Went and visited Buddy this afternoon.
> Very impressed that he was such a well behaved young pup.
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture, and so happy for you guys. After losing three in the last year, this picture speaks to the power of a new puppy. Lotta love to be given and received on both ends. Enjoy your new x-mas gift.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

All in the Rodery household are well behaved, except the male Rodery, Terry. What can I say....I have been working on his training for 22 years almost 23, and he still is SO hard headed, and SO hard to train. 

Ok I take that back, I am sitting here on the couch with the newest member of the Rodery Household, and he is passing GAS!!!!!! STINKY!!!! No telling what this babe has been eating out on his own before being rescuced. We wil take care of him and make sure that he is not suffering from too much gas. 

I can't help but wonder WHO in their RIGHT mind would dump a dog like Buddy. His collar obviously showed signs of wear from a name/rabies tag previously. Contemplating this, I wonder if someone bought/adopted him to be a hunter, and THIS DOG DID NOT HUNT, so he was dumped. 

Sorry for being so outspoken, (not really, those that know me know that I am very outspoken, and don't mind offending when necessary) but whoever dumped him needs to be DUMPED in the DESERT or wait.....the ocean, and see how he survives. Jackass!

I truly despise people that DUMP animals. They need to be DUMPED theirselves. See if THEIR survival instincts can help them. DOUBT IT!


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

Like our three, I'm sure Buddy will tell you the best revenge is success.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

What a great story. I've kept up with it since it was started and it warms my heart. I know that Buddy will make a great addition to your household and bless you for taking him in!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Dumped In a ditch like a piece of trash
Buddy Paul couldn't know
He had won all the cash

Sniffing around looking for food
he smelled something else...
A MAN THAT WAS GOOD

Big Barr saved him
and knew what to do
a couple of keystrokes
HELLO 2 COOL !!!!

All Buddy Paul wanted
was to make a new start
to find someone good
with love in their heart

Phone calls are made
and I won't fail to mention
there Really is something
called Devine Intervention

A new couple arrive
their driving a Jeep
Look at that soft bedding
where I can sleep

Off we go
Its the dawn of a new day
Hey...Wheres this place called Santa Fe?

So to my former owner:

A couple of things before I go........

As we come to the end of 2011
I want you to know....
I FOUND MY HEAVEN

Bitter is me
as you can tell
and for what YOU done
you can rot in [email protected]@

You're an Idiot for dumping me
a rock solid fool
and you Obviously DON'T know


THE POWER OF 2 COOL


Everybody have a Great Chrismas...this thread made mine...Rio


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

BubbaGoose said:


> Like our three, I'm sure Buddy will tell you the best revenge is success.


Love the pics, really makes Robyn and I happy to see that !


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

THE POWER OF 2 COOL

Everybody have a Great Chrismas...this thread made mine...Rio[/QUOTE]

Amen to the power of 2 cool ! Rio your a poet that didnt know it ,,,, Thanks for that first nudge to Terry


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Green for the great poem rio


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool Rio! I'd give ya some green but I cant figure out how to do it on this tapatalk app!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Congrats on the new pup Trodery! He is a good looking dog, and deserves to be pampered by the right people. The Lord works in mysterious ways, and Buddy was brought into your life when he felt you were ready. Just have fun and cherish every new memory you will have with him, because unfortunately their time in our world is always much shorter than we like.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you know honya is looking down on all of ya and is very pleased.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

trodery said:


> Very cool Rio! I'd give ya some green but I cant figure out how to do it on this tapatalk app!


Got ya covered bud.

I am so happy for you guys.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

I think we have a winner for Thread of the Year - couldn't be a better ending - anywhere.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok here is the Buddy Diary for his first day home alone. Look up a few posts and you will see the sofa on our back patio. Ok, now see the cushions on the back of the sofa? So they were all in the middle of the back yard when I got home today. All were a little damp, because it has been drizzling today. 

I had a few neighbors watching Buddy today, one that lives around the corner and one that lives next door. A lot of our neighbors are retired folks, and it is such a small neighborhood. One way in and one way out. They have all heard the good news of Buddy's arrival, and he will soon become the celebrity of the neighborhood, once we start walking every evening on a regular basis. 

So I came home, picked up all the cushions, put them in their proper place, brought him inside for his wet food feeding, and now he is snoring next to me on the sofa. I guess cushion moving is hard and tedious work. He is pooped!

I will try to keep all posted on his progress. Mainly, we have to get him a little healthier, because he is a little underweight. No problem there....we have lots of treats, wet (canned) food and hard food for him. Even before we picked him up, my Mother and I went to Petco and bought him treats, toys, leash, more toys, food and did I mention food? 

He is such a joy, and indeed keeps me company when Terry will be out of town. Thank you again everyone that made this happen!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Methinks Momma is one HAPPY CAMPER.!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

All good news and great to hear.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Methinks Momma is one HAPPY CAMPER.!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Jim, I was having thoughts all the way to Bellville such as.... did I really want to put my heart out there again? I still shed tears, and have trouble in the evenings with thoughts of Honya, but Buddy is very healing for me, and fills that void that I have had for 8 months.

I said when I lost Honya, that I would not get another dog, ever, because the pain is too great when you lose them. But this thread spoke to Terry and I. He was unsure, and so was I, but we both took the plunge, and could not be happier.

Buddy is already part of our little family, and I would give my life for him if need be. I have looked in his eyes, and he seems to have an "old soul". I don't know how else to describe it but that way. All he wants to do is please you.


----------



## BubbaGoose (Feb 25, 2010)

Something about a Rescue. Maybe they know what it's like to be abandoned, but seem to never forget you took them in. I have loved the dogs we have had from puppies, but they never have that awareness that they could be unwanted.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Amen on the pain of loss, Marilyn... Over my century I've lost 4 or 5 of the best dogs in the world...and every time..like you...I said "Never Again"...but in the end, somehow, I always jumped in again..sometimes on my own..sometimes at the urging of our kids. (think mebbe the kids want to give me something to play with...so they don't have to. LOL)

I really believe we can communicate with dogs by just looking into each other's eyes. I KNOW my dog can control me with her eyes...and am pretty sure she can read my mind by just looking into mine....LOL... There just is no other love stronger than the love of a dog for his family... Kids may disappoint you..but a good dawg never will..

Looking forward to many posts from you on the "Adventures of Buddy".

Now , once again, you have a good dog...and a fair to middling man..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Honya's Mom said:


> I have looked in his eyes, and he seems to have an "old soul". I don't know how else to describe it but that way. All he wants to do is please you.


So, basically, he is just the opposite of Terry! 

Congrats girlie on the new pup. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

BubbaGoose said:


> Something about a Rescue. Maybe they know what it's like to be abandoned, but seem to never forget you took them in. I have loved the dogs we have had from puppies, but they never have that awareness that they could be unwanted.


So true Darrell, I feel like he is so wanting to please, but so scared to show his real colors. We will work that out of him and make sure that he knows he is loved, and WHATEVER he does, all is forgiven. Nothing he can do, will ever want to make me DUMP him like his previous owner!

I know that they say dogs live in the here and now, and don't dwell on the abuse they have suffered at human hands....but when you have an abused dog, such as this one being abandoned, you see their pain, when you come home and all they want to do is lean on you (physically) and NEVER let you out of their sight.

All I can say, is God Bless the Man/Woman that dumped this dog, because they will need the blessings of God to get in Heaven_!_


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know what it is about rescued dogs but they do seem to know. This morning at 3 am oyr bichon mix cried a sad and mournful cry in his sleep I got up, picked him up and put him in bed with us. This mornining he was still there, head buried under my armpit until I woke. He "grinned" at me rolled over and planted himsel firmly against my wife. Not sure what happened but sure was glad to see him back to his old self.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My dog is not a rescue, but I have heard the same thing from many people that have rescued dogs. They know and love you that much more. My sister in law says she doesn't find dogs, they find her. She's on her second rescue dog. 

I can't imagine a deeper, unconditional love than what my dog gives my wife and I, and I am also sad to know that we will one day have to say goodbye.

Glad Buddy is settling in. Be careful not to overfeed him, though. Retrievers will eat until they explode  And use some of his kibble to treat him and build his trust and confidence...he'll love you that much more


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I rescued a dog that fell out of a truck going 70 mph in march. There is definitely something about him that I don't see from our other dog we have had since he was a pup. Congrats on the new addition and Merry Christmas!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup!!! Buddy is a great name. We rescued Riley (because he now has the "life of Riley") he is a yellow lab/great dane mix. There is definately something about a rescue. He is so loving and aims to please....Looking forward to more stories about Buddy


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Dayuum Onions--- Geesh- Congratulations..... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

How in the world I missed this thread I don't know! Terry & Marilyn, congratulations on your newly adopted furry son. The good Lord truly does work in mysterious ways! Buddy, you are one lucky young lad for sure.

Ladies & Gentlemen, we definitely now have the official:

*2Cool Thread Of The Year!*

P.S. Memo to self, buy about 100 shares of Purina stock next week.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Hulla!

Buddy is a lucky dog!


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

i have kept up with this thread and have been thinking since the day yall decided to take him in his name should be LUCKY

I WISH I COULD HAVE HIS LUCK AND GO FROM NO HOME TO LIVE LIKE ROYALTY OVERNIGHT

thanks for yalls adoption i have 3 yellow labs myself and will tell u there a handful the first 3 years but are a family member

merry xmas to your family and buddy aka LUCKY


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great thread, fortunate dog and great dog owners. By the way, I'm up for adoption.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

All of these pictures have really made mine and Robyns Christmas happy, I had never met Terry or Marilyn before this, but just reading everything on 2cool from folks that knew them, I knew it was the right place for Buddy to go,, and Im so glad that we did it this way, Buddy has is made in the shade and he really deserved it ! I cant wait to see what he gets for Christmas !!! lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Barry, for Christmas Buddy is getting a BUNCH of rawhide bones!!! He is a bit of a chewer, he has chewed every corner of my outdoor wood patio table, the remote control for for Sunbrella outdoor shade, etc... No big deal. Either him or an armadillo have been digging in the yard, since we have not seen him digging we will assume it was an armadillo 

The good things... After just a couple lessons he is now proficient in the usage of the doggie doors and he seems to be housebroken (thank God!).

He really is calm and we have only heard him bark twice, it really is strange to have a young Lab that is not always bouncing off the walls!

He is a good boy and I'm glad that you let him come home with us!!!

Merry Christmas and thank you again for Buddy!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery;3838335 He is a bit of a chewer said:


> LOL.. Trod..your post brought back to mind a Beagle we had many, many moons ago.. He consumed an ENTIRE four piece set of rattan patio furniture we had back then. Quite a feat for such a small dawg...:spineyes:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL...AND TO YOU TOO, BUDDY !!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

*from Mrs. Gator Gar*

I periodically read 2cool & this thread has got the be the BEST ever!!! I read every post & I'm sitting here boohooing....What a WONDERFUL Christmas story!!!! Buddy is absolutely gorgeous!!!! When I first saw the post, all I could think of was, "I want him". I have a soft spot for labs & have had several. We have a Chocolate, Hershey and he's as spoiled as they come. BUT we have over 50 chickens & my daughter shows them, so we can't add anymore dogs. (Hershey lets the chicks/ducks eat with him  Terry & Marilyn...I know what it's like to have to put one down & it's absolutely heartbreaking. I'll never forget that day & never want to experience it again. God Bless you for taking in this beautiful creature. Merry, Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great happy ending I had a yellow lab years ago they are great dogs. She chewed everything in the house for 2 years including my best cowboy hat. And one day she just stopped chewing stuff up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are a few of Buddy's Christmas presents... A rawhide "candy cane", a bag of rawhide bones and a travel food/water bowl.










We had some family over yesterday and Buddy made sure that everyone knew who he was. 










Apparently ol Buddy is quite sweet on the Mexican girls...










This morning buddy had to go out and have a staring contest with my Christmas present...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

And a CLOCK!!??!!

What a spoiled mutt!!!

a


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Twenty bucks says that Dog Bone Candy Cane is history by nightfall..:rotfl:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE ENTIRE RODERY 'CLAN'


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

lordbater said:


> And a CLOCK!!??!!
> 
> What a spoiled mutt!!!
> 
> a


LOL.... He needs a clock cause he sure is not a "Watch" dog 



Tortuga said:


> Twenty bucks says that Dog Bone Candy Cane is history by nightfall..:rotfl:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE ENTIRE RODERY 'CLAN'


He has so many rawhide bones now that he didn't show much interest in it, at least for now. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your family as well Jim!

By the way, that young man in the yellow shirt is my nephew who is a VP at Woodforest Bank, he is going to be the recipient of one your your pens that I won from the needy family auction! :clover:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know if anyone noticed the "orbs" in this picture. Photo orbs always freak me out! There use to be a lot of orbs around Honya when I would take pictures of her, these are the first ones I have seen around Buddy's photos...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Dont know if it is the lighting but looks like a little something going on in the third photo above...and glad he found a good home.


----------

